# Need help with my webcam...

## juanbobo

I am trying to get my webcam to work in Linux, it shows up as the following with lsusb:

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam

I've tried every driver in the kernel (I believe the correct driver is spca5xx) and still xawtv yields:

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.30-gentoo-r4)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available

I don't know if this is related to DGA or not, but I know that the Nvidia drivers don't support DGA.  It seems that if I take the DGA flag out of make.conf and run 'emerge  -N world' it doesn't seem to affect video4linux anyway.  At one point the webcam did work, although it was extremely dark.  I don't know how my setup has changed since then, but I know it's possible at least.

Any ideas?

----------

## DONAHUE

good reference, finally back up. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam

```
emerge cheese
```

, gui vice xawtv

----------

## cach0rr0

Based upon that Bus ID, according to this

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/VIDEO_DEV.html

You need:

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102

YMMV

Page - http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_SN9C102.html

```

 CONFIG_USB_SN9C102:                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ Say Y here if you want support for cameras based on SONiX SN9C101,                         │  

  │ SN9C102, SN9C103, SN9C105 and SN9C120 PC Camera Controllers.                               │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ See <file:Documentation/video4linux/sn9c102.txt> for more info.                            │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the                                     │  

  │ module will be called sn9c102.                                                             │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ Symbol: USB_SN9C102 [=n]                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: USB SN9C1xx PC Camera Controller support                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/sn9c102/Kconfig:1                                         │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && V4L_USB_DRIVERS && USB && VIDEO_V4L2   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                      │  

  │       -> Multimedia devices                                                                │  

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])                             │  

  │           -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y])  

```

NOTE: I'm not 100% on this. I've found other pages that say instead it should be:

```

Symbol: USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX [=m]                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: ZC3XX USB Camera Driver                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/gspca/Kconfig:243                                         │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && V4L_USB_DRIVERS && USB && VIDEO_V4L2 & │  

  │   Location:                                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                      │  

  │       -> Multimedia devices                                                                │  

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])                             │  

  │           -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y])                                        │  

  │             -> GSPCA based webcams (USB_GSPCA [=m])   

```

Leaning towards a kernel issue though one way or another, since /dev/video0 doesn't even exist. 

Might build both as modules?

----------

## juanbobo

Hmm, thanks for the responses.  I tried with USB_SN9C102 and it did not seem to help ;(

----------

